# Chemical pregnancy....symptoms still there



## Babybaba

Hey everyone,
well at the moment I appear to be having a chemical pregnancy, ive been bleeding red blood the past 2 days, I got my bfp the day before, and was so excited then the next day started cramping really badly and bleeding red blood! :(!!!

I've been in a sad cloud the last couple of days, crying at the slightest thing!
The thing is even now my breast are so tender, is this normal?!
I'm so confused and really sad....this is my 5th mc!
The worst was my first I was around 8 weeks and it was twins, lost the first twin then three weeks later lost the other.... Devastating! My other three have been chemical pregnancies.... This is my second chemical in a row!

Just feel like it's never gonna happen for me ( a healthy pregnancy)

sigh.... Don't know what else to say... I'm sorry
xx


----------



## Donch03

Hi hun,

So sorry for your loss. Not sure what to advise but didn't wanna read and run.Mitsubishi so devastating to lose a pregnancy I had my first m/c last month and will never forget the agony. I have found much solace through the forums here's though and without the support of the many women on here who have been through the same thing I'm not sure I would have coped as well as I have. 

Loads of hugs hun xxxxxx


----------



## Babybaba

Thanks for the reply honey! :)
it's nice to have somewhere where people understand!
I appreciate you comments

I just tool a hpt.... Still positive! :(! I'm bleeding alot of red blood, sorry if tmi! And it's clotty!
I am only 11/12dpo at most, gutted that the test is still positive and I'm bleeding so much...

Anyone know how long you'd keep getting a positve hpt for? 
Xxx


----------



## LittleBird

I don't know how long you'll continue to get positives. I think it is different for everyone, depending on how much hCG in your system to start with and how long it takes to go down. Some women's numbers seem to drop immediately and others take weeks. If the bright red blood continues for longer than a few days you might want to go to the dr. If not sooner. Just to make sure you're not having a complication on top of the miscarriage.

I just spent a great deal of time looking at how fast hCG numbers decrease after a MC because mine have gone down and I didn't want to have to keep going back for blood tests. But if you feel like something could be wrong with how your body is handling this, talk to your dr.


----------



## croydongirl

Oh no. I am so sorry this is how it turned out. 
I have had 4 m/c in the past year, and I have two in a row in August and September.
It is heartbreaking and I have no words to make it easier other than I am saying a prayer for you today. 
I got positive hpt's for a few days after the bleeding started. If you are still getting strong positives in a few more days I would suggest going to the doctor for a blood test just to be sure.

Are you working with a fertility specialist? I got referred after my 3rd and they did a bunch of tests on me and a sperm test on my husband. He had some abnormality but they still don't think that explains everything so I am on progesterone now to try and help the beans stick. We just need to fall pregnant again to see if it works.

I am so so sorry. Take time to grieve. Enjoy a bottle of wine and some good food together. It doesn't make the pain go away but it feels good to connect with the man you love at times like these.

Thinking of you


----------



## Babybaba

Croydon girl! Reading your post actually made me have goosebumps!!!
Thank you so much for your kind words! I read your other comment on my other thread in tww, and was very touched! I just couldn't bear to post what's happened in there just yet!
You are such a kind amazing person and your words have truely comforted me!! Thank you do much honey!!
I testes this morning and bfn....I've no idea what's going on with my body! And can't quite believe it still.... But I'm trying to be strong and keep on going! 
I keep telling myself it'll happen eventually! I've got a doc appointment booked for next week so will be going in for a checkup and some bloods! 
I'm sorry tat you've been through so many mc honey!!! It truely is terrible! I was speaking to my mum about it the other day, and she had never had a mc, got pregnant first time with both my brother and I, and didny really understand.... It's been just under four years since my first mc, and I still think about it! Think my mum was surpised to hear I still wonder and long after those twins that were lost early on.... I told my mum I'd never tuely get over it until I hold my baby in my arms! Even then I know I'll never stop wondering what could have been!

I'm rambling now Hun, think I'm gonna take a break from ttc this cycle and try and give my body a chance to mend....
Sending you love and baby dust and I too am thinkin of you!!
Xoxo


----------



## petitpas

Oh hon, I don't think you ever truly get over losing your babies. When I lost my first my parents wrote me a long email telling me about their m/c, which was over 30 years ago and despite conceiving a healthy third child after. I was so moved by the mail and cried my eyes out but it was a comfort to me, too. I know that my four m/cs have changed me forever and I don't know how I could ever forget my angels!

As croydongirl mentioned, have you ever been investigated for recurrent miscarriages? If not, please ask to have the tests done. I truly hope this was your last loss xxx


----------

